# My unwilling hand



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Sorry, but I had to edit this poem, and my others because it 
Is too personal for me. 
It makes me feel anxious every time I visit 
This forum. 
I just don?t feel as comfortable posting such 
Personal feelings like other people. 
I hope you understand .

Cam.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Did the dark feature a lot in your childhood too? And crossing of boundaries?


----------

